

Chrome extension - Attach files from the cloud to Gmail using Filepicker.io - ananddass
http://blog.filepicker.io/post/34647502499/chrome-extension-attach-files-from-the-cloud-to-gmail

======
arnorb
Does not work with the new Gmail compose window...

------
ananddass
Alex hijacking Gmail’s obfuscated Javascript logic is impressive.

